# Weird cere



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi all!!

I haven't been around much lately, but my three little feather-monkeys are doing great!

Marple, my 2.5 year old female has a weird thing on her cere and I just wondered if it is normal? She seems otherwise fine and is her normal awesome self.

Thanks - I love this place - friendliest forum on the internet!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, it's great to see you around here! Miss Marple is adorable  

Yes, her cere looks normal, female ceres can sometimes have several layers of their flaky cere which can accumulate. This is perfectly normal as long as it doesn't obstruct her nares :thumbsup: 

We'd love to see updated pictures of your little ones when you get a chance!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Star. 
Both my females have some overgrowth on their ceres a well.

I'd also like to see updated pictures hoto: of your flock!*


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks so much for the reassuring words!! I will try to get a shot of Tommy and Tuppence tomorrow!!


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow - time flies!! I took this picture just after posting my question and it's taken this long to get it up here!

Here's my crew - they're all just over 2 years old now and doing great! Marple is still the Queen. Tommy and Tuppence never really got finger tamed - I'll never get two together again. I didn't have the time to put in to the amount of separate training that they needed.

But they'll follow Marple wherever she goes - so they're easy to manage.

Thanks again for the reassuring words - I love this place! Friendliest forum on the internet!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for posting the updated picture of your beautiful flock!

Since everybudgie is doing well, I'll go ahead and close your thread.

Feel free to start an "ongoing" thread in the Budgie Pictures section of the forum where you can post periodic pictorial updates of your little friends whenever you'd like. 

Best wishes!*


----------

